# Dean of Chicago school passes out dildos and butt plugs to his underage students



## Xerokard (Dec 8, 2022)

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/dean-...-plugs-to-kids-as-part-of-queer-sex-training/

A Project Veritas report has shown the dean of students at a Chicago private school discussing how he “passes around dildos and butt plugs” to children as he trains them in the arts of “queer sex.”

Those on the left are constantly insisting that their drag queens and the rest of the alphabet soup brigade aren't trying to corrupt our youth, yet these kinds of stories seem to keep popping up. I wonder why that is? And more importantly, how is it these people haven't been arrested, if not something more severe? I'm curious how anyone with two brain cells to rub together could even remotely think this is ok.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 8, 2022)

America has lost it's way now, hopefully the normies will sort it out - make new laws and jail all these weirdo's. The rest of the world that once looked to USA culture and thought it was cool are now turning away from it and happy that they don't live in such a place that allows weirdo's like this to thrive. There's no way this kind of thing would be allowed where I live. People would find out where that teacher lived and burn their house down while they were still in it.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 8, 2022)

But don't dare call them groomers though.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> But don't dare call them groomers though.


That's exactly what they are.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

"Project Veritas"
These guys again?
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/29/us/politics/project-veritas-ilhan-omar.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/22/us/politics/project-veritas-lawsuit.html
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...rize-went-to-rightwing-group-beloved-by-trump

Tl;dr
They aren't to be trusted. They make bullshit reports. This is one of the many bullshit ones.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2022)

Got to like how they are applying this to everyone they hate, as if non-LGBT people can't be shady.


----------



## nyder (Dec 9, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> A Project Veritas report



Oh, so another fake story then.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> "Project Veritas"
> These guys again?
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/29/us/politics/project-veritas-ilhan-omar.html
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/22/us/politics/project-veritas-lawsuit.html
> ...


When you can't dispute the facts, kill the messenger. And use the biggest purveyors of fake news to try and do it. The NYTimes still hasn't handed back their Pulitzer for their Russian collusion coverage that ended up being a bunch of lies.

You flop around from thread to thread in desperate attempts to push the left's narrative. It's not working, which makes you more desperate. It is a joy to watch.


----------



## sith (Dec 9, 2022)

nothereed and nyder you dudes are so blinded by bullshit you can't get over yourselves and separate what the undercover secret recording of someone spilling the beans when they think its a confidential conversation means from your faith based belief in what the nytimes and other perveyors of spun bullshit told you about the camera operators hahaha


----------



## nyder (Dec 9, 2022)

sith said:


> nothereed and nyder you dudes are so blinded by bullshit you can't get over yourselves and separate what the undercover secret recording of someone spilling the beans when they think its a confidential conversation means from your faith based belief in what the nytimes and other perveyors of spun bullshit told you about the camera operators hahaha



Cool, another loser going on the ignore list.

Also TraderPatTX also. 

I don't have to listen to your nonsense.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

sith said:


> nothereed and nyder you dudes are so blinded by bullshit you can't get over yourselves and separate what the undercover secret recording of someone spilling the beans when they think its a confidential conversation means from your faith based belief in what the nytimes and other perveyors of spun bullshit told you about the camera operators hahaha


Project Vertias has bullshit running back as far as 2018, and further (2018 is when I dealt with their bullshit from another form user, under an account that I deleted)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas
"*Project Veritas* is an American far-right[16] activist group founded by James O'Keefe in 2010.[20] The group produces deceptively edited videos"


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Project Vertias has bullshit running back as far as 2018, and further (2018 is when I dealt with their bullshit from another form user, under an account that I deleted)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Veritas
> "*Project Veritas* is an American far-right[16] activist group founded by James O'Keefe in 2010.[20] The group produces deceptively edited videos"


Given that I know you haven't watched the evidence. In what context could a school superintendent talk about giving dildos and butt plugs to kids? How could that be misconstrued or edited?

And why do you defend groomers giving sex toys to kids? Why do you find that acceptable?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Given that I know you haven't watched the evidence. In what context could a school superintendent talk about giving dildos and butt plugs to kids? How could that be misconstrued or edited?


1.This is a private school, meaning parents are actively paying
This is important because the far right is having a moral panic about lgbtq in the *public *space. And here, given the responses, actively being conflated. Public education, and Private are different. Right wingers have been angry at Public education.
2. Vertias has a sketchy record, they'll clip parts short, carefully edit them. Remove parts they don't want included. Splice sentences together

For example, in this case I can tell there were parts that were cut.  Switching away to some other scene, or someone else talking to mask the cut.
shouldn't they include the whole thing? Chunking it up allows you to play things out of order, hide parts you don't want to be told or heard.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 9, 2022)

How is this drunken bullshit working out for republicans, they LIE about shit like this and then LOSE midterms.  LYING AND LOSING.  Keep up the great work.  OH NOOOOOOOOOO REEEEE, REEEE REEEEEE, he referred to 18 year old students as kids.  and I guess 18 is underage.  Keep up the great work, good job winning winning winning.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> 1.This is a private school, meaning parents are actively paying
> This is important because the far right is having a moral panic about lgbtq in the *public *space. And here, given the responses, actively being conflated. Public education, and Private are different. Right wingers have been angry at Public education.


So it's not grooming if done at a private school? Is that your final answer?


Nothereed said:


> 2. Vertias has a sketchy record, they'll clip parts short, carefully edit them. Remove parts they don't want included. Splice sentences together


Weird that they've won all of their court cases.


Nothereed said:


> For example, in this case I can tell there were parts that were cut.  Switching away to some other scene, or someone else talking to mask the cut.
> shouldn't they include the whole thing? Chunking it up allows you to play things out of order, hide parts you don't want to be told or heard.


They have released entire videos in the past. You just don't want to talk about it. Also, I don't remember seeing entire, uncut videos on To Catch A Predator when it was airing. Was NBC also hiding something in the edits?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So it's not grooming if done at a private school? Is that your final answer?


Oh and by the way, it's a Dean of students, so it's 18 year olds or older. Not a principal, not k-12.
https://onlinedegrees.bradley.edu/blog/what-is-the-dean-of-students-role-in-higher-education/
Sorry to burst your bubble.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> Weird that they've won all of their court cases.


https://www.reuters.com/legal/proje...erdict-democratic-consulting-firm-2022-09-23/
https://www.axios.com/2022/09/23/project-veritas-lawsuit-democratic-consulting-firm
"winning"
And they're going to be winning so much more
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/25/...te=1&user_id=979a01b8117cf34cf799af3d09949093
really winning.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Oh and by the way, it's a Dean of students, so it's 18 year olds or older. Not a principal, not k-12.
> https://onlinedegrees.bradley.edu/blog/what-is-the-dean-of-students-role-in-higher-education/
> Sorry to burst your bubble.
> 
> ...


The school is K-12. Here are the fees for each grade.

https://www.fwparker.org/admission/tuition-and-fees

How many times are you going to fail today?

How long are you going to keep defending this groomer?


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The school is K-12. Here are the fees for each grade.
> 
> https://www.fwparker.org/admission/tuition-and-fees
> 
> ...


Bruh they didn't give dildos to kids.  Only a moron would think that.


----------



## Xerokard (Dec 9, 2022)

-snip- misclick


----------



## linuxares (Dec 9, 2022)

Dang when I were a kid. All we got were condoms...


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The school is K-12. Here are the fees for each grade.
> 
> https://www.fwparker.org/admission/tuition-and-fees
> 
> ...


Usually Dean is reserved for collage. But guess I'm wrong. However as I realized, this was effectively for sex ed, during pride week. AKA 16+
https://www.nationalreview.com/news...oy-event-amid-backlash-over-undercover-video/

“He was filmed without his knowledge or permission while describing one example of our inclusive, LGBTQ+ affirming, and comprehensive approach to sex education. Veritas deceptively edited the video with malicious intent,”

It was for sex ed during a pride week they do. Aka, 16+, and likely opt in. Not opt out.
Not grooming. Getting really tired of your crap
Definition of grooming:
the action of attempting to form a relationship with a child or young person, with the intention of sexually assaulting them or inducing them to commit an illegal act such as selling drugs or joining a terrorist organization


Telling 16-18 year olds (likely closer to older)
about sex education is not exactly a sin.

Neither did vertias mention this was for a pride week thing they do for older students, nor was it specifically sex ed related. But instead painted it as casual.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> Bruh they didn't give dildos to kids.  Only a moron would think that.


Then why would he brag that he did?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Usually Dean is reserved for collage. But guess I'm wrong. However as I realized, this was effectively for sex ed, during pride week. AKA 16+





TraderPatTX said:


> Then why would he brag that he did?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Usually Dean is reserved for collage. But guess I'm wrong. However as I realized, this was effectively for sex ed, during pride week. AKA 16+
> https://www.nationalreview.com/news...oy-event-amid-backlash-over-undercover-video/
> 
> “He was filmed without his knowledge or permission while describing one example of our inclusive, LGBTQ+ affirming, and comprehensive approach to sex education. Veritas deceptively edited the video with malicious intent,”
> ...


You say "likely opt in". Do you have proof it was opt in or are you wrong yet again? Let's see what parents will say about this or if they even knew about it. These school officials and teachers are always trying to hide things from parents.


Nothereed said:


> Not grooming. Getting really tired of your crap


I'm really tired of you defending groomers.


Nothereed said:


> Definition of grooming:
> the action of attempting to form a relationship with a child or young person, with the intention of sexually assaulting them or inducing them to commit an illegal act such as selling drugs or joining a terrorist organization
> 
> 
> ...


There's that word likely again. You sure do enjoy using that word when you have zero proof of what you are saying.


Nothereed said:


> Neither did vertias mention this was for a pride week thing they do for older students, nor was it specifically sex ed related. But instead painted it as casual.


So it's not called grooming when it's done during pride week. I thought we weren't supposed to associate groomers with LGBTQ+? Why are you doing it?


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Then why would he brag that he did?


well you can keep lying and lying, it's not hurting our side.  He said kids as in students.  I don't give a flying shit if he shows dildos to 18, why the hell would anyone care?  OH, because it's a fun little lie to get us riled up.  But then we win the midterms.  Soooooo keep up the great work


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You say "likely opt in". Do you have proof it was opt in or are you wrong yet again? Let's see what parents will say about this or if they even knew about it. These school officials and teachers are always trying to hide things from parents.
> 
> I'm really tired of you defending groomers.
> 
> ...


sigh
of course your going to take advantage of the fact I use terms like "likely" often, because I think in probabilities. Alright, I'll make definitives.
https://www.fwparker.org/news-detail?pk=1366896&fromId=226879"
"Upper School students hosted a LGBTQ+ Sexual Health teach-in with representees from Lurie Children’s Hospital and Howard Brown..."

Upper School is 9-12, this immediately eliminates ages lower than 14. (as 9th graders are 14-15 years old on average)


Additionally since you want to drag this out as much as possible. You know parents have to consent to sex education? right?
https://siecus.org/wp-content/uploa...-Opt-in-v.-Opt-out-Redesign-Draft-09.2018.pdf
Either they get a notice to opt out, or they get a notice to opt in. It must be signed by the parent, or the school in question can be sued.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2022



TraderPatTX said:


> So it's not called grooming when it's done during pride week. I thought we weren't supposed to associate groomers with LGBTQ+? Why are you doing it?


_meanwhile, a moment earlier_


TraderPatTX said:


> And why do you defend groomers giving sex toys to kids? Why do you find that acceptable?


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 9, 2022)

Gee call Project Veritas, this thread is dead as a doornail.  Why?  Why????  Whodunit????  Well gee, it turns out it's 100% pure retarded bullshit.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 9, 2022)

If this thread is as dead as a door nail then nobody would give a fuck if I lock it right now.


----------

